

Google Analytics and Slack = Awesome - ryno2019
http://www.ryanbrink.com/slack-google-analytics-ga-today-alerts/

======
jpmgoncalves
Hey Ryan!

This is an awesome tool, I'd love to use this on my workflow. But right now
I'm not sure I can use it, a "normal" user today is into more than one Slack
and surely has a lot more than one website on his GA account.

Do you plan to develop a way for your users to choose which Slack they want to
post to and which website they want stats from?

~~~
ryno2019
Hey there! The tool already supports multiple analytics profiles and accounts.
If you're like me, you have one Google account that has multiple Analytics
accounts and profiles shared with you, which already works great with this
tool.

You can also already choose a specific channel you want alerts and summaries
for a particular profile (website) to go to. The only thing I haven't added
yet is support for multiple Slack teams, but the workaround for now is to
simply create multiple accounts with GA.TODAY Alerts, one for each Slack team.
That's how I do it anyway!

